# my hives



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

View attachment 19232
hopefully this works... This is our hives we painted waiting for spring bees....


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

You're not going to lose those in the woods.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I love them. The bees can tell which color house they have...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Except the red ones since they don't see the color red.

Red flowers to them are lit up like a airport run way at night.

 Al


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> Except the red ones since they don't see the color red.
> 
> Red flowers to them are lit up like a airport run way at night.
> 
> Al


The one stack is orange the other is bright pink which would be in the red family... I guess I won't be picking red for my next color..


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Reminds me of the color a Croquet Set. It would be fun to play Croquet near by while watching the bees come and go. "Send me...over by the bee hives."


----------

